# موقع حلو جداً! لا يفوتك



## نظامي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم،

أكيد كل واحد في هذا القسم يحلم يكون عنده مصنع خاص فيه، اللي يحلم يكون عنده مصنع ملابس، واللي يحلم يكون عنده مصنع علكة، الومنيوم، حديد مسلح ، سيراميك، فواكة مجففة، تلفونات، دي في دي، لحوم مجمدة، خيوط تنظيف الاسنان..... انا تعبت! 

بس يظل السؤال، ما هى المعدات والمواد اللي أحتاجها وكيف تتم عملية التصنيع؟

هذا الموقع موسوعة جيده ويعطيك فكرة عن حلمك في بناء مصنعك،،،، والباقي عليك الدراسة والمال 

http://www.madehow.com/index.html


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (7 ديسمبر 2007)

ألف شكر لك...

موقع مفيد...


----------



## الصانع (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،
وفقك الله ،،،


----------



## الفرعون المهندس (7 ديسمبر 2007)

الصراحة 
موقع جامد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 ديسمبر 2007)

موقع جميل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## h2foo3 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (11 ديسمبر 2007)

موقع مفيد جدا

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل نظامي


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (11 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندسه غدير (28 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيـــــــك الف عافيه ومشكور ويارب نستفيد منه وماراح ننساك بالدعاء :77:


----------



## نظامي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً على الردود والدعاء


----------



## lateef (30 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الرحمن معوض (30 ديسمبر 2007)

وفوق كل ذى علم عليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## جارالنبى (30 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور كتييير على الجهد المقدر


----------



## مغترب (1 يناير 2008)

لك من كل قلبي خالص الشكر والثناء على هذا الموقع المفيد 
مع امنياتي لك بأيام حافلة بالنجاح والتطور


----------



## احلاهن (1 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ادور (4 يناير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر 
علي كل الجهود 
اتمني المذيد من الدعم الفني 
اتمني لكم التقدم


----------



## q-love (12 فبراير 2008)

أوجه لك أرق باقات الشكر..

جزيت عنا كل خير ورحم الله والديك.. آمين يارب العالمين..

محمد


----------



## ramy_abdo (12 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووور جدا


----------



## eng_eslam (24 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر يابش مهندس نظامى


----------



## سامر جابر (26 فبراير 2008)

مش:ور على الجهد ويعطيك العافيه """"""""""""""


----------



## كرار العراقي (27 فبراير 2008)

مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (5 مارس 2008)

thanx alot


----------



## sas_kik (5 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه المساهمة الطيبة


----------



## نورمحمدجاسم (12 مارس 2008)

_جزاك الله الف خير اتمن لكم الموفقيه والنجاح _


----------



## هلا لولو (13 مارس 2008)

ميرسي كتيييييييييير.


----------



## نبراس73 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله على عملكم
بالتوفيق


----------



## خليل جزائري (15 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

